# My First Atlantic COBIA



## Will2fish

this is our first offshore trip in our boat. we left port Canaveral at 9am trolling around for kings we found ourselves in a thick school of 15lb bonita, after having some light tackle fun we head north where we come across the first. i saw him, took one throw and he swallowed my orange jig. not 5 min later we spot a large school of porgies, and swimming around them is another, he is not eating so we move on. spot another who eats a rubber eel 2 ft from the boat caught on 15 lb mono and around 30-35lbs went 2 for 5 not a bad start for our new vessel.


----------



## Live4Fish

Whackem boiiiii 
whoooo hooooo!


----------



## Remy

Nice fish man!


----------



## capt mike

*Head shot picture!!*

Great job!! That head picture is awesome!!:thumbup:


----------

